# Impression, new from EMPTek



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow,... them is some pur'dy speakers. Wonder what they sound like? Can't find much info or specs on them. Anyone have any info? Can't even find a name,... guessing they are going to be called "Impression".

















Anyone?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

They look nice ... let's see about the sound :yes:


----------



## Allanf714 (Nov 20, 2007)

New internet direct offering from RBH Sound. I'm anxiously awaiting aditional info on these.... but the teaser has been up for a while now .


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Still not a whole lot of info out there about these,... I did find that they are a 3 way 4 driver design and will likely be called Impression and rumor has it they may be available for about $1200 pr.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like these are finally in production and ready to ship. And the price? WOW! an introductory price of $400 a pr.:coocoo:
Now I really would like to hear them. Looks like the final production model has some minor changes but they still look great. Waiting patiently for the reviews to start rolling in. :foottap:

EMP Tek Impression Series E5Ti


----------



## Allanf714 (Nov 20, 2007)

The introductory pricing on these over @ Audioholics is just sick. I think they have a reveiw in the works. Assuming that they get positive reviews (like most RBH products typically do)... they are probably the best deal on the internet. I can't imagine that they are making anything at all with this special pricing. Just probably looking to get the word out and improve consumer recognition/confidence with the EMP name. Wish I was in the market for an additional system. 

Allan


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I just ordered them!

I just hope they were the '*better*' choice over the PSB B25's that I really, really wanted.

Bring'em on!!


----------



## Allanf714 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have owned higher end (cannot remember the model) PSB towers in the past. I currently use an RBH MC series based system in the living room. Both are great products! At that price point though, the EMTEK product is a waay better deal. I like the MC series stuff so much I would buy them blind without question. 

Allan


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Allanf714 said:


> I have owned higher end (cannot remember the model) PSB towers in the past. I currently use an RBH MC series based system in the living room. Both are great products! At that price point though, the EMTEK product is a waay better deal. I like the MC series stuff so much I would buy them blind without question.
> 
> Allan


Allan - notice you are in ATX also.
Not sure what part of town, but when I get the Emteks we can hookup and compare our two set of speakers and see what kind of results we get. 

4-ears are better then 2  :neener:


----------



## Allanf714 (Nov 20, 2007)

Absolutely. I'm in south Austin. I would love to hear those speakers. The RBH MC series i'm running downstairs are in-wall, so they'll be a bit difficult to compare... but I have some other interesting products that I was looking to do a comparison on anyhow. I've got a rocket 850 based system as well as a JTR triple8 based system in the media room right now (just changing over). Would love to get a second opinion on that camparo. 

Allan


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I just came across a post about these- intro price ends nov 30. What are your thoughts/experience with them? What are you driving them with, etc?


----------

